# Deactivated from Uber due to False complaint



## Jack M

Hello folks,

Although I had almost 1500 rides with Uber and things were going great...I have recently been much to my shock deactivated by uber. I have been falsely accused of being "Unsafe", apparently even bullying a rider.

What I can say, I have never harassed or intimated anyone. I spent about 8 hours on the phone with Uber in the 2 days following my de activation, saying everything I could to try and get reactivated. The following is the message from Uber telling me that their decision is "final"

_UBER
NO RESPONSE NEEDED
My account needs attention
Thank you for reaching out about your account status, John.
As previously communicated, It appears that we recently reached a decision to end our partnership with you due to safety concerns. As explained in our Community Guidelines, we expect all Uber users to treat each other with respect and to conduct themselves safely.
While we understand this news may be upsetting, please be advised that our decision is final.
Thank you for understanding.
....._
*One of many of My responses to Uber*

I kindly submit that I am innocent .

I don't even know what the allegation is against me, can you please tell me what the accusation is so I at least have the ability to respond.

none of this makes sense I have never been fired from a job, I am a peaceful person and I am being set up and framed by these few riders who have lied about these allegations .

I don't know who I'm talking to but please understand I am not giving up on this situation I am innocent I have nothing to hide .

What is the specific allegation against me? And I understand there are privacy issues I am not looking for the person's name or what right it w what is the specific allegation against me? And I understand there are privacy issues I am not looking for the person's name or what ride it was.

I need to specifically know what the allegations were so I can respond as I am 100% innocent here . I am a safe and friendly driver

..
_UBER
NO RESPONSE NEEDED
A message from Uber
Hi John,

We can confirm that after careful review, your account has been deactivated, effective immediately.

While we understand that this news can be upsetting, this decision is final.
Sent by KC on Monday, July 9, 2018 at 7:18:21 PM
_

My rating is currently 4.88, it was as high as 4.93. So this deactivation does not make sense.

More then anything this is a principle issue. I take freedom seriously and I will push on just as FDR and Churchill did. And I am financially stable I always have the true no boss job of playing poker. Im not going to allow a few false complaints effect my life, I wont let this wrongful termination effect me but I will defend my honor.

All I can think of is that perhaps one of the riders with a long stop that I canceled on went on to make a false allegation against me. Out of the almost 1500 Uber rides I have given, there have been a few passengers whom wanted to make a very long stop, If the stop would take very long I would cancel and move on to the next ride. It must be these two or three riders whom I canceled on that went on to make up a false allegation that I was physically intimidating or acting in an unsafe manner. By God, I am an innocent man, this is a great injustice what has occurred to me.

Uber wont give me any details, and while I understand privacy issues I told Uber I would take a lie detector test to prove I have never intimidated any drivers.


----------



## touberornottouber

I guess this is another reason to be very picky about where and when you work. Sorry to hear this happened to you but on the bright side given the rates and the realities of driving for Uber these days in most areas you probably aren't losing much. Good luck in your future endeavors.

With how bad it is here and how the dispatch plays favorites and discriminates for crazy reasons I am finding it harder and harder to stay motivated to go online. It feels like it is always "$5 an hour" and "at best $10 an hour".


----------



## Uber's Guber

Maybe a passenger complaint triggered an audit of your driving patterns? 
Uber has the ability to review previous trips regarding speed, braking, and other factors.


----------



## MoreTips

Honestly probably the best thing long term that could happen to you, or a large percentage of us especially ones in all but a few markets. The shine has long wore off this sidehustle.


----------



## 68350

Well as far as the long stops, I always tell pax who ask for a quick conv store stop that I can only give them a couple minutes because we don't get paid for sitting still. Of course this depends on how long the trip is and where it's going. Some are stupid enough to ask if I can wait while they go into Best Buy or a grocery store, ignorant idiots... 

So it's a bummer Uber dumped you, it's really hard to get them to reactivate, when they won't even give you any details to dispute, and it doesn't sound like you've offered them dash cam evidence.


----------



## Jack M

touberornottouber said:


> I guess this is another reason to be very picky about where and when you work. Sorry to hear this happened to you but on the bright side given the rates and the realities of driving for Uber these days in most areas you probably aren't losing much. Good luck in your future endeavors.
> 
> With how bad it is here and how the dispatch plays favorites and discriminates for crazy reasons I am finding it harder and harder to stay motivated to go online. It feels like it is always "$5 an hour" and "at best $10 an hour".


Well in my area I was making over 1000 a week at maybe 45-50 hrs. Thanks for the input



Uber's Guber said:


> Maybe a passenger complaint triggered an audit of your driving patterns?
> Uber has the ability to review previous trips regarding speed, braking, and other factors.


Well Im not sure, I drive safe so I was dumbfounded when I was deactivated. Thanks for the input btw.



MoreTips said:


> Honestly probably the best thing long term that could happen to you, or a large percentage of us especially ones in all but a few markets. The shine has long wore off this sidehustle.


It could be a blessing in disguise. Thanks !



68350 said:


> Well as far as the long stops, I always tell pax who ask for a quick conv store stop that I can only give them a couple minutes because we don't get paid for sitting still. Of course this depends on how long the trip is and where it's going. Some are stupid enough to ask if I can wait while they go into Best Buy or a grocery store, ignorant idiots...
> 
> So it's a bummer Uber dumped you, it's really hard to get them to reactivate, when they won't even give you any details to dispute, and it doesn't sound like you've offered them dash cam evidence.


Yay good points, what can you do. Unfortunately I do not have a camera in my car..but I wonder if that would even help considering Uber is being very secretive about the details. Thank you


----------



## tcaud

Lyft time. Also check out Doordash. Granted it won't be as easy without Uber's delivery/pax setup.

Consider taxi.


----------



## Jack M

tcaud said:


> Lyft time. Also check out Doordash. Granted it won't be as easy without Uber's delivery/pax setup.
> 
> Consider taxi.


Good points thanks, I will consider my options. I have also heard that wheelchair transport drivers can make great money.


----------



## Kodyhead

Keep going to the greenlight hub and if they say no go back and ask again

If you ask the same question 10 times you will get 8 answers there, you just need 1 yes.

My question though is do you like to talk during rides? Or drive under the speed limit


----------



## Uber's Guber

Jack M said:


> I have also heard that wheelchair transport drivers can make great money.


I don't know, it sounds like a lot of work being a wheelchair transport driver, having to use your arms & hands to propel your wheels forward.
And where does the pax ride, on your lap or on your shoulders???


----------



## Jack M

Kodyhead said:


> Keep going to the greenlight hub and if they say no go back and ask again
> 
> If you ask the same question 10 times you will get 8 answers there, you just need 1 yes.
> 
> My question though is do you like to talk during rides? Or drive under the speed limit


Good idea. Had my 2nd green light hub visit this morning but to no avail. What a massive injustice some deactivated Uber riders face, this can not last though in free countries like the USA and Canada. I will perhaps keep pressing.

Well my Uber rating was as high as 4.93. I will be social with social riders. If I see someone is answering questions with one word I stop talking and just drive. I drive about 63mph in a 55 on thruway with riders in car never have had a issue.I have been fasley accused of unsafe driving by a few riders. Fortunately I am financially stable and have two brothers whom are prominent lawyers, for me this is a principled issue.



Uber's Guber said:


> I don't know, it sounds like a lot of work being a wheelchair transport driver, having to use your arms & hands to propel your wheels forward.
> And where does the pax ride, on your lap or on your shoulders???


 Some guys making over 900$ per weekend doing this type of work.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Jack M said:


> I have also heard that wheelchair transport drivers can make great money.





Uber's Guber said:


> I don't know, it sounds like a lot of work being a wheelchair transport driver, having to use your arms & hands to propel your wheels forward. And where does the pax ride, on your lap or on your shoulders???





Jack M said:


> Some guys making over 900$ per weekend doing this type of work.



An Uber driver picks up a Photon at the airport, and asks him if he has any luggage.
The Photon replies "No I'm traveling light."


----------



## Roadster4

Having a legal representative on your side in such cases could go a long way...


----------



## _SEAM_

Jack M said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Although I had almost 1500 rides with Uber and things were going great...I have recently been much to my shock deactivated by uber. I have been falsely accused of being "Unsafe", apparently even bullying a rider.
> 
> What I can say, I have never harassed or intimated anyone. I spent about 8 hours on the phone with Uber in the 2 days following my de activation, saying everything I could to try and get reactivated. The following is the message from Uber telling me that their decision is "final"
> 
> _UBER
> NO RESPONSE NEEDED
> My account needs attention
> Thank you for reaching out about your account status, John.
> As previously communicated, It appears that we recently reached a decision to end our partnership with you due to safety concerns. As explained in our Community Guidelines, we expect all Uber users to treat each other with respect and to conduct themselves safely.
> While we understand this news may be upsetting, please be advised that our decision is final.
> Thank you for understanding.
> ....._
> *One of many of My responses to Uber*
> 
> I kindly submit that I am innocent .
> 
> I don't even know what the allegation is against me, can you please tell me what the accusation is so I at least have the ability to respond.
> 
> none of this makes sense I have never been fired from a job, I am a peaceful person and I am being set up and framed by these few riders who have lied about these allegations .
> 
> I don't know who I'm talking to but please understand I am not giving up on this situation I am innocent I have nothing to hide .
> 
> What is the specific allegation against me? And I understand there are privacy issues I am not looking for the person's name or what right it w what is the specific allegation against me? And I understand there are privacy issues I am not looking for the person's name or what ride it was.
> 
> I need to specifically know what the allegations were so I can respond as I am 100% innocent here . I am a safe and friendly driver
> 
> ..
> _UBER
> NO RESPONSE NEEDED
> A message from Uber
> Hi John,
> 
> We can confirm that after careful review, your account has been deactivated, effective immediately.
> 
> While we understand that this news can be upsetting, this decision is final.
> Sent by KC on Monday, July 9, 2018 at 7:18:21 PM
> _
> 
> My rating is currently 4.88, it was as high as 4.93. So this deactivation does not make sense.
> 
> More then anything this is a principle issue. I take freedom seriously and I will push on just as FDR and Churchill did. And I am financially stable I always have the true no boss job of playing poker. Im not going to allow a few false complaints effect my life, I wont let this wrongful termination effect me but I will defend my honor.
> 
> All I can think of is that perhaps one of the riders with a long stop that I canceled on went on to make a false allegation against me. Out of the almost 1500 Uber rides I have given, there have been a few passengers whom wanted to make a very long stop, If the stop would take very long I would cancel and move on to the next ride. It must be these two or three riders whom I canceled on that went on to make up a false allegation that I was physically intimidating or acting in an unsafe manner. By God, I am an innocent man, this is a great injustice what has occurred to me.
> 
> Uber wont give me any details, and while I understand privacy issues I told Uber I would take a lie detector test to prove I have never intimidated any drivers.


If only Uber showed the same amount of trust and respect to their drivers as they do to passengers, even ones who give fake responses. One day they are going to realize that drivers are what makes their business possible and it just takes enough drivers to say enough of Uber's games to end it.

Amazing that how Uber can't bother to help the drivers when in need or to state their side of the story.


----------



## Jack M

Roadster4 said:


> Having a legal representative on your side in such cases could go a long way...


Oh Im looking into that. I live in the USA a free country(like Canada and the other free countries) where workers have rights. Wrongful termination is what happened to me. I have the money for a lawyer so I will look into that. I also plan on contacting Labor rights groups.

Even after Uber, I am still making great money in my lines of work. But this is a principle issue and like the Allies of WW2 I wont back down.



_SEAM_ said:


> If only Uber showed the same amount of trust and respect to their drivers as they do to passengers, even ones who give fake responses. One day they are going to realize that drivers are what makes their business possible and it just takes enough drivers to say enough of Uber's games to end it.
> 
> Amazing that how Uber can't bother to help the drivers when in need or to state their side of the story.


You know whats incredible about all of this.

I can still access the Uber rider app. Uber is willing to take my money as a rider, but they wont let me use the driver app. And this is after the few false complaints against me that I am "unsafe". Even though I had one of the highest driver ratings on Uber, Uber fired me after I( btw I have no criminal background and I have never been fired from a job) was falsely accused of providing an unsafe ride.


----------



## Big Wig !!!

It's not whether you're right or wrong, if you're problematic you're gone. Both kicked me to the curb for false accusations, even though my ratings were above 4.6.

BTW, stay clear of Monrovia, ca. Those 50 cent rides attract a lot of the krackheads in the area. It also makes you an easy target from the competition.


----------



## 58756

It is reasons like this I offer these people gum and chargers, the gum will entertain their mouth and hopefully make them not want to send in a complaint against me. Uber has had a lot of bad publicity in the past from internet and from drivers killing passengers, so Uber is now more hostile to drivers and deactivate on littlest of things. Yet they claim 180 of change for drivers. Lyft never deactivated me for false accusations in the past when I told Lyft my side. I even told Lyft I have a dash cam that records audio and they believed me without reviewing the dash cam, but Uber will deactivate and won't care about dash cams and stuff. Last accusation I had was impaired driving, and I even took screenshot of my dashcam, and uploaded video to Youtube, but Uber did not care for watching it. For that one Uber just gave me a warning, but if future people accuse me falsely again Uber will look back in history and say "Oh this dude had a false accusation before, these pax must be telling the truth". WTF Uber? you would really go by what Pax say without evidence? 10 pax can lie against a driver in a row and that will not mean that driver was guilty of it or did it. Uber needs to understand strangers from the public shouldn't be allowed to have a driver who had back ground check cleared to be easily deactivated on false accusation. Keep your day jobs my fellow Uber drivers, once Uber gets a class action false deactivation lawsuit, only then will Uber change its horrible ways of deactivating innocent drivers. I am glad I have my day job.


----------



## Jack M

Ozzyoz said:


> It is reasons like this I offer these people gum and chargers, the gum will entertain their mouth and hopefully make them not want to send in a complaint against me. Uber has had a lot of bad publicity in the past from internet and from drivers killing passengers, so Uber is now more hostile to drivers and deactivate on littlest of things. Yet they claim 180 of change for drivers. Lyft never deactivated me for false accusations in the past when I told Lyft my side. I even told Lyft I have a dash cam that records audio and they believed me without reviewing the dash cam, but Uber will deactivate and won't care about dash cams and stuff. Last accusation I had was impaired driving, and I even took screenshot of my dashcam, and uploaded video to Youtube, but Uber did not care for watching it. For that one Uber just gave me a warning, but if future people accuse me falsely again Uber will look back in history and say "Oh this dude had a false accusation before, these pax must be telling the truth". WTF Uber? you would really go by what Pax say without evidence? 10 pax can lie against a driver in a row and that will not mean that driver was guilty of it or did it. Uber needs to understand strangers from the public shouldn't be allowed to have a driver who had back ground check cleared to be easily deactivated on false accusation. Keep your day jobs my fellow Uber drivers, once Uber gets a class action false deactivation lawsuit, only then will Uber change its horrible ways of deactivating innocent drivers. I am glad I have my day job.


What a travesty of justice. Make no mistake these greedy and brutal employers from Uber whom are deactivating drivers for no good reason will be eventually held accountable that is in free countries like Canada and the United States.

In a similar manner, during the industrial revoultion it took time for the worker to gain equal rights and dignity, well its going to take time for Uber to be held accountable for its anti worker policies.


----------



## 58756

Jack M said:


> What a travesty of justice. Make no mistake these greedy and brutal employers from Uber whom are deactivating drivers for no good reason will be eventually held accountable that is in free countries like Canada and the United States.
> 
> In a similar manner, during the industrial revoultion it took time for the worker to gain equal rights and dignity, well its going to take time for Uber to be held accountable for its anti worker policies.


Word. Uber even puts a 3 month veil or drivers by only showing reviews and weekly ratings only after 3 months have passed. Uber knows a driver can digurf out exactly who put in what review so they purposely hide latest rating and reviews from drivers until 3 months have passed. So how is this called indie contractor? This is being abusive and being trated like employees by Uber. Not like we will hunt down and kill past pax that put in bad review. I already know who exactly put in safety report against me and what restraunt I dropped them off, not like I will go back to them shooting lol. It is why we have clean criminal record. Uber didn't see me go visit Sylvia or shoot or harm Sylvia who I know for 100% fact put a safety report against me along with her bad attitude during the ride.


----------



## touberornottouber

Jack M said:


> Good idea. Had my 2nd green light hub visit this morning but to no avail. What a massive injustice some deactivated Uber riders face, this can not last though in free countries like the USA and Canada. I will perhaps keep pressing.
> 
> Well my Uber rating was as high as 4.93. I will be social with social riders. If I see someone is answering questions with one word I stop talking and just drive. I drive about 63mph in a 55 on thruway with riders in car never have had a issue.I have been fasley accused of unsafe driving by a few riders. Fortunately I am financially stable and have two brothers whom are prominent lawyers, for me this is a principled issue.
> 
> Some guys making over 900$ per weekend doing this type of work.


Long ago they claimed that they would start looking at past history such as ratings before acting against drivers based on a bad report. But it was only briefly that they said this...then we quit hearing anything about it.

Though having 500+ trips and over a 4.9 rating does not guarantee that a driver won't do anything seriously wrong in the future, it does highly suggest that they aren't a total maniac and at least are somewhat accommodating of the customer.


----------



## 58756

touberornottouber said:


> Long ago they claimed that they would start looking at past history such as ratings before acting against drivers based on a bad report. But it was only briefly that they said this...then we quit hearing anything about it.
> 
> Though having 500+ trips and over a 4.9 rating does not guarantee that a driver won't do anything seriously wrong in the future, it does highly suggest that they aren't a total maniac and at least are somewhat accommodating of the customer.


I think some pax wanna hit the news or get Ubers attention in a 15 mins of fame attempt.


----------



## Arb Watson

Jack M said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Although I had almost 1500 rides with Uber and things were going great...I have recently been much to my shock deactivated by uber. I have been falsely accused of being "Unsafe", apparently even bullying a rider.
> 
> What I can say, I have never harassed or intimated anyone. I spent about 8 hours on the phone with Uber in the 2 days following my de activation, saying everything I could to try and get reactivated. The following is the message from Uber telling me that their decision is "final"
> 
> _UBER
> NO RESPONSE NEEDED
> My account needs attention
> Thank you for reaching out about your account status, John.
> As previously communicated, It appears that we recently reached a decision to end our partnership with you due to safety concerns. As explained in our Community Guidelines, we expect all Uber users to treat each other with respect and to conduct themselves safely.
> While we understand this news may be upsetting, please be advised that our decision is final.
> Thank you for understanding.
> ....._
> *One of many of My responses to Uber*
> 
> I kindly submit that I am innocent .
> 
> I don't even know what the allegation is against me, can you please tell me what the accusation is so I at least have the ability to respond.
> 
> none of this makes sense I have never been fired from a job, I am a peaceful person and I am being set up and framed by these few riders who have lied about these allegations .
> 
> I don't know who I'm talking to but please understand I am not giving up on this situation I am innocent I have nothing to hide .
> 
> What is the specific allegation against me? And I understand there are privacy issues I am not looking for the person's name or what right it w what is the specific allegation against me? And I understand there are privacy issues I am not looking for the person's name or what ride it was.
> 
> I need to specifically know what the allegations were so I can respond as I am 100% innocent here . I am a safe and friendly driver
> 
> ..
> _UBER
> NO RESPONSE NEEDED
> A message from Uber
> Hi John,
> 
> We can confirm that after careful review, your account has been deactivated, effective immediately.
> 
> While we understand that this news can be upsetting, this decision is final.
> Sent by KC on Monday, July 9, 2018 at 7:18:21 PM
> _
> 
> My rating is currently 4.88, it was as high as 4.93. So this deactivation does not make sense.
> 
> More then anything this is a principle issue. I take freedom seriously and I will push on just as FDR and Churchill did. And I am financially stable I always have the true no boss job of playing poker. Im not going to allow a few false complaints effect my life, I wont let this wrongful termination effect me but I will defend my honor.
> 
> All I can think of is that perhaps one of the riders with a long stop that I canceled on went on to make a false allegation against me. Out of the almost 1500 Uber rides I have given, there have been a few passengers whom wanted to make a very long stop, If the stop would take very long I would cancel and move on to the next ride. It must be these two or three riders whom I canceled on that went on to make up a false allegation that I was physically intimidating or acting in an unsafe manner. By God, I am an innocent man, this is a great injustice what has occurred to me.
> 
> Uber wont give me any details, and while I understand privacy issues I told Uber I would take a lie detector test to prove I have never intimidated any drivers.


Email Dara and the board of directors. I have another idea. PM me.


----------



## 58756

Arb Watson said:


> Email Dara and the board of directors. I have another idea. PM me.


It is good for Uber to deactivate drivers, it just causes Uber to cut its own neck and it also saves drivers from the lying pax that also misbehave. Just do UberEats. Cuz UberEats will activate you ad they need people badly. I quit driving pax around, 1 of them lied about me when his drunk wife fought me after I kindly told her to oleple dont just pull my usb usb chord out of my phone, ask me if it even is an iPhone charger before pulling it. He and his wife and another guy wanted to fight me so I kicked them all out of my car. They knew better than to try and get physical with me as they were unsure if I was conceal carrying. They sent a very long report about me to Uber. I know just deliver food. No worries about driving human asses around. The hungry stomaches tip me more as they are super happy to see me and I dress with tie to convince them to tip so they tip me well and often because of how I dress. More power to hungry stomaches.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Big Wig !!! said:


> It's not whether you're right or wrong, if you're problematic you're gone. Both kicked me to the curb for false accusations, even though my ratings were above 4.6.
> 
> BTW, stay clear of Monrovia, ca. Those 50 cent rides attract a lot of the krackheads in the area. It also makes you an easy target from the competition.


You were deactivated by both? Was it permanent?


----------



## Big Wig !!!

AuxCordBoston said:


> You were deactivated by both? Was it permanent?


Both permanently. 9000 with uber, 3000 with lyft. Set yourself up with all the food delivery services you can. Customers are nicer to you and tip are bigger and more frequent.


----------



## 58756

Big Wig !!! said:


> Both permanently. 9000 with uber, 3000 with lyft. Set yourself up with all the food delivery services you can. Customers are nicer to you and tip are bigger and more frequent.


Man if they deactivated you from both of them then yes I believe they were probably most likely in the right because I don't see how you can get deactivated from both the lift is usually nicer when it comes to the activations and and complains they generally do a thorough thorough review of your account to really see who you are but if you actually got deactivated cuz cuz I got I never got deactivated from both.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

Big Wig !!! said:


> Both permanently. 9000 with uber, 3000 with lyft. Set yourself up with all the food delivery services you can. Customers are nicer to you and tip are bigger and more frequent.


Yes. I'm on Grubhub doordash and Amazon.


----------



## Big Wig !!!

Ozzyoz said:


> Man if they deactivated you from both of them then yes I believe they were probably most likely in the right because I don't see how you can get deactivated from both the lift is usually nicer when it comes to the activations and and complains they generally do a thorough thorough review of your account to really see who you are but if you actually got deactivated cuz cuz I got I never got deactivated from both.


Not at the same time. I worked for uber late 2015-late 2017 and lyft from the time uber deactivated me to june this year. The final blow from both were for false complaints. Remember you are expendable unlike the Golden Geese.


----------



## 58756

Big Wig !!! said:


> Not at the same time. I worked for uber late 2015-late 2017 and lyft from the time uber deactivated me to june this year. The final blow from both were for false complaints. Remember you are expendable unlike the Golden Geese.


bro and you say false complaint I hundred percent believe you bro I hundred percent believe you because there were numerous times when some semi drunk and Steven silver ones wanted me to f*** them or come into the house with them there was even one from New Zealand that started telling me how her man left her give her a child and she kind of look nice and fit and she didn't even look like your average single mother she look phuckable and she was a saying that I shoud come out here and mess with her so that I you know these women just one men and I've had a lot of accusations and I'll even have to show Lyft some of my dash cam videos few times as proof to show that these people are not to be trusted we are background check Lyft and Uber should really trust the driver before they even take the passenger seriously because Lyft and Uber dont even know criminal record the passengers have some of them could literally have theft by swindle.

I typed this by voice to text or voice to speech so forgive me if you see errors or typos


----------



## Joshua J

Jack M said:


> Uber wont give me any details, and while I understand privacy issues I told Uber I would take a lie detector test to prove I have never intimidated any drivers.


This is a critical problem and one many erroneously believe a "dash cam" will save them from. If Uber CAN'T tell you ANYTHING about the complaint, what can you send/do? I highly doubt Uber CSR in India or wherever they are will sit there watching a dash cam video anyways.


----------



## The Angels

Jack M said:


> \
> 
> All I can think of is that perhaps one of the riders with a long stop that I canceled on went on to make a false allegation against me. Out of the almost 1500 Uber rides I have given, there have been a few passengers whom wanted to make a very long stop, If the stop would take very long I would cancel and move on to the next ride. It must be these two or three riders whom I canceled on that went on to make up a false allegation that I was physically intimidating or acting in an unsafe manner. By God, I am an innocent man, this is a great injustice what has occurred to me.


Wow, I'm sorry to hear this.

How long is "too long" for you?

Here's one thing -- I pretty much would never cancel on a rider during a stop, unless they decided to just not come out for whatever reason. But I think most people are decent. Yesterday I stopped for some people who stopped at Taco Bell for a good 5+ minutes. Aren't you getting paid for the time waiting anyways? So I don't mind waiting.


----------



## Joshua J

The Angels said:


> Aren't you getting paid for the time waiting anyways? So I don't mind waiting.


Hm, in my market it was like $0.09/minute which is peanut money. I think the way I think of it is - I am trading $0.45 cents for a next potential trip for a 5 minute wait. I don't mind waiting however if its super slow and I know there isn't much waiting for me.


----------



## The Angels

Joshua J said:


> This is a critical problem and one many erroneously believe a "dash cam" will save them from. If Uber CAN'T tell you ANYTHING about the complaint, what can you send/do? I highly doubt Uber CSR in India or wherever they are will sit there watching a dash cam video anyways.


That's where legal matters (court/lawsuits) can come into play. I don't know if one can take it to court to get reinstated, but you might be able to get a lawsuit/settlement, but probably would never be able to work for Uber again.

It is unfortunate though. One can get deactivated/terminated based solely on he-said/she-said? Wow.


----------



## 58756

The Angels said:


> That's where legal matters (court/lawsuits) can come into play. I don't know if one can take it to court to get reinstated, but you might be able to get a lawsuit/settlement, but probably would never be able to work for Uber again.
> 
> It is unfortunate though. One can get deactivated/terminated based solely on he-said/she-said? Wow.


Uber does 1 of 2 things. 1st time complaint gets let go, 2nd or 3rd time is deactivation after they see prior complaint.


----------



## KingSolemon213

What's taxj?



tcaud said:


> Lyft time. Also check out Doordash. Granted it won't be as easy without Uber's delivery/pax setup.
> 
> Consider taxi.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Jack M said:


> Good points thanks, I will consider my options. I have also heard that wheelchair transport drivers can make great money.


The medical transport companies around here subcontract our work at taxi rates or near taxi rates to the cab companies. This is actually a big part of taxi business during the day.

Paratransit providers for local governments are virtually always union positions paying living wages to grownups.

And it's all been completely UNAFFECTED BY UBER.

A single medical transport driver can generate $250-300 a day in billable miles. They don't have a problem paying their drivers.

A dedicated medical transport company also has no slow season either.


----------



## Anthonydag

Joshua J said:


> This is a critical problem and one many erroneously believe a "dash cam" will save them from. If Uber CAN'T tell you ANYTHING about the complaint, what can you send/do? I highly doubt Uber CSR in India or wherever they are will sit there watching a dash cam video anyways.


No, but that dashcam video will go a long way in court for a wrongful termination suit.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Anthonydag said:


> No, but that dashcam video will go a long way in court for a wrongful termination suit.


\

Or for your Self defense case at your manslaughter trial.


----------



## Gtown Driver

Sucks to hear. I've luckily maintained a 4.96 on Uber for couple years and have stayed at 4.96 on my first month of Lyft.

I did get deactivated one time on Uber because pax that were drunk assumed I was drunk because I made a few bad turns in DC. Killed some money for me over the weekend, but luckily nothing like that has happened since. I'm on Lyft now and generally prefer it so far. Customers are even nicer usually than the Uber ones and tend to be ex Uber riders who are having a better time on Lyft. Plus Lyft has been doing in app tipping since the beginning so definitely catch better tips to airports or even short rides than Uber. Uber took so long to allow people to tip that I can go 100+dollar days on Uber without 1 dollar in tip. That has never happened even in just my first month of Lyft.


----------



## Scott Singley

You should get a LAWYER and file for : WRONGFUL PERSECUTION Yes it's LAW and they have to have PROOF to persecute you and accuse you I would get a lawyer and fight them SOMEONE has to so they'll fix their sh%t business model


----------



## Jcoonrod

I was also deactivated had over 1500 rides 4.9 and I have never driven unsafe, I did out a drunk guy out of my vehicle after he threatened to kill me for absolutely no other reason than he was drunk. I believe riders complain in order to get a refund for those rides which causes this issue. It is unfair how you never know the complaint or can defend your reputation. They just deactivate you. Frankly I am happy to not be associated with an organization who is not transparent. Uber hides behind its foreign support team, never once did I have a conversation with an American.


----------



## tohunt4me

Jack M said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Although I had almost 1500 rides with Uber and things were going great...I have recently been much to my shock deactivated by uber. I have been falsely accused of being "Unsafe", apparently even bullying a rider.
> 
> What I can say, I have never harassed or intimated anyone. I spent about 8 hours on the phone with Uber in the 2 days following my de activation, saying everything I could to try and get reactivated. The following is the message from Uber telling me that their decision is "final"
> 
> _UBER
> NO RESPONSE NEEDED
> My account needs attention
> Thank you for reaching out about your account status, John.
> As previously communicated, It appears that we recently reached a decision to end our partnership with you due to safety concerns. As explained in our Community Guidelines, we expect all Uber users to treat each other with respect and to conduct themselves safely.
> While we understand this news may be upsetting, please be advised that our decision is final.
> Thank you for understanding.
> ....._
> *One of many of My responses to Uber*
> 
> I kindly submit that I am innocent .
> 
> I don't even know what the allegation is against me, can you please tell me what the accusation is so I at least have the ability to respond.
> 
> none of this makes sense I have never been fired from a job, I am a peaceful person and I am being set up and framed by these few riders who have lied about these allegations .
> 
> I don't know who I'm talking to but please understand I am not giving up on this situation I am innocent I have nothing to hide .
> 
> What is the specific allegation against me? And I understand there are privacy issues I am not looking for the person's name or what right it w what is the specific allegation against me? And I understand there are privacy issues I am not looking for the person's name or what ride it was.
> 
> I need to specifically know what the allegations were so I can respond as I am 100% innocent here . I am a safe and friendly driver
> 
> ..
> _UBER
> NO RESPONSE NEEDED
> A message from Uber
> Hi John,
> 
> We can confirm that after careful review, your account has been deactivated, effective immediately.
> 
> While we understand that this news can be upsetting, this decision is final.
> Sent by KC on Monday, July 9, 2018 at 7:18:21 PM_
> 
> My rating is currently 4.88, it was as high as 4.93. So this deactivation does not make sense.
> 
> More then anything this is a principle issue. I take freedom seriously and I will push on just as FDR and Churchill did. And I am financially stable I always have the true no boss job of playing poker. Im not going to allow a few false complaints effect my life, I wont let this wrongful termination effect me but I will defend my honor.
> 
> All I can think of is that perhaps one of the riders with a long stop that I canceled on went on to make a false allegation against me. Out of the almost 1500 Uber rides I have given, there have been a few passengers whom wanted to make a very long stop, If the stop would take very long I would cancel and move on to the next ride. It must be these two or three riders whom I canceled on that went on to make up a false allegation that I was physically intimidating or acting in an unsafe manner. By God, I am an innocent man, this is a great injustice what has occurred to me.
> 
> Uber wont give me any details, and while I understand privacy issues I told Uber I would take a lie detector test to prove I have never intimidated any drivers.


Union.

WE MUST HAVE A UNION !


----------



## rkozy

I'm always a little suspicious of these claims that Uber deactivated someone for no reason whatsoever.

I've had plenty of jerk-off passengers who were prime candidates to make up stories about my driving habits and personal demeanor. Some of them have one-starred me and even made written complaints. Yet, I've never come close to being suspended or deactivated...and I have 1700+ rides at various times of the day in my driver portfolio.

In nearly every case of a "mysterious deactivation" I suspect there's a pattern of existing behavior. I also believe Uber will look at people with a high cancel rate/low star rating and assume the worst. That's why I keep my cancel rate low and keep my mouth shut when a crabby passenger is having a bad day.

Some people think they can cancel rides willy nilly, or tell pax to go get bent...and Uber will be cool with it, as long as you didn't sexually assault someone or use a racial slur. That isn't the case.


----------



## Wildgoose

Uber has an investigation team. When a rider reported to Uber, that team analyze all rider's complaints on driver in their record. Reach out to rider who made last complaint. When they found two similar complaints on a driver, they deactivate that driver. They never try to listen driver's side. This is how Uber safety team operates.
You can not sue Uber on that. They might have 2 similar complaints on You to defend at court. Only one you could do is to sue the rider who made false complaint on you and that complaint lead to lost your driving privilege. File your case at small claim court against with "John Doe" then Uber will need to fulfill court order to disclose that rider's information along with his/her complaint. Educate that rider. You lost your earning that's why that rider also needs to lost his money to make up your loss.
Suing at small claim court is not my idea. I have read this suggestion everywhere in this forum. I believe this idea is the best way to educate and revenge on riders. They should loose their money too as drivers suffer. You can rip off everything from rider but I haven't heard anything on News yet about Uber driver suing riders.


----------



## Cold Fusion

rkozy said:


> In nearly every case of a "mysterious deactivation"
> I suspect there's a pattern of existing behavior.
> I also believe Uber will look at people with a high cancel rate/low star rating and assume the worst.
> That's why I keep my cancel rate low and keep my mouth shut when a crabby passenger is having a bad day.


the algorithm sees all and will deactivate with ease & purpose


----------



## Dan K

rkozy said:


> I'm always a little suspicious of these claims that Uber deactivated someone for no reason whatsoever.
> 
> I've had plenty of jerk-off passengers who were prime candidates to make up stories about my driving habits and personal demeanor. Some of them have one-starred me and even made written complaints. Yet, I've never come close to being suspended or deactivated...and I have 1700+ rides at various times of the day in my driver portfolio.
> 
> In nearly every case of a "mysterious deactivation" I suspect there's a pattern of existing behavior. I also believe Uber will look at people with a high cancel rate/low star rating and assume the worst. That's why I keep my cancel rate low and keep my mouth shut when a crabby passenger is having a bad day.
> 
> Some people think they can cancel rides willy nilly, or tell pax to go get bent...and Uber will be cool with it, as long as you didn't sexually assault someone or use a racial slur. That isn't the case.


So what happens when a cheap passenger lies just to get a free ride?

If you think the company is going to side with you then you just don't understand how liability laws work. They HAVE to deactivate you. Even if they know most of these call are bogus free ride attempts. And if you have video proof? Nope...look at other threads. 3 strikes and you are out...video of not. Glad you are a teams player though.

This is why the bill in california is a good thing. Worker protection and peer review is a term you will hear more about soon with implementation.


----------



## rkozy

Dan K said:


> Glad you are a teams player though.


I'm not a team player. Far from it. Everything I do is for my own benefit, not Uber's benefit.

That said, I'm not one of these tinfoil hat conspiracy folks you see frequenting this forum, who are never EVER in the wrong and are always the victim of some rideshare Illuminati who is out to get them.

An alarming number of career Uber drivers are people with very poor attitudes, very poor social skills, and zero ambition in life. That's why they're driving for Uber and doing nothing else.


----------



## ColtDelta

Jack M said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Although I had almost 1500 rides with Uber and things were going great...I have recently been much to my shock deactivated by uber. I have been falsely accused of being "Unsafe", apparently even bullying a rider.
> 
> What I can say, I have never harassed or intimated anyone. I spent about 8 hours on the phone with Uber in the 2 days following my de activation, saying everything I could to try and get reactivated. The following is the message from Uber telling me that their decision is "final"
> 
> _UBER
> NO RESPONSE NEEDED
> My account needs attention
> Thank you for reaching out about your account status, John.
> As previously communicated, It appears that we recently reached a decision to end our partnership with you due to safety concerns. As explained in our Community Guidelines, we expect all Uber users to treat each other with respect and to conduct themselves safely.
> While we understand this news may be upsetting, please be advised that our decision is final.
> Thank you for understanding.
> ....._
> *One of many of My responses to Uber*
> 
> I kindly submit that I am innocent .
> 
> I don't even know what the allegation is against me, can you please tell me what the accusation is so I at least have the ability to respond.
> 
> none of this makes sense I have never been fired from a job, I am a peaceful person and I am being set up and framed by these few riders who have lied about these allegations .
> 
> I don't know who I'm talking to but please understand I am not giving up on this situation I am innocent I have nothing to hide .
> 
> What is the specific allegation against me? And I understand there are privacy issues I am not looking for the person's name or what right it w what is the specific allegation against me? And I understand there are privacy issues I am not looking for the person's name or what ride it was.
> 
> I need to specifically know what the allegations were so I can respond as I am 100% innocent here . I am a safe and friendly driver
> 
> ..
> _UBER
> NO RESPONSE NEEDED
> A message from Uber
> Hi John,
> 
> We can confirm that after careful review, your account has been deactivated, effective immediately.
> 
> While we understand that this news can be upsetting, this decision is final.
> Sent by KC on Monday, July 9, 2018 at 7:18:21 PM_
> 
> My rating is currently 4.88, it was as high as 4.93. So this deactivation does not make sense.
> 
> More then anything this is a principle issue. I take freedom seriously and I will push on just as FDR and Churchill did. And I am financially stable I always have the true no boss job of playing poker. Im not going to allow a few false complaints effect my life, I wont let this wrongful termination effect me but I will defend my honor.
> 
> All I can think of is that perhaps one of the riders with a long stop that I canceled on went on to make a false allegation against me. Out of the almost 1500 Uber rides I have given, there have been a few passengers whom wanted to make a very long stop, If the stop would take very long I would cancel and move on to the next ride. It must be these two or three riders whom I canceled on that went on to make up a false allegation that I was physically intimidating or acting in an unsafe manner. By God, I am an innocent man, this is a great injustice what has occurred to me.
> 
> Uber wont give me any details, and while I understand privacy issues I told Uber I would take a lie detector test to prove I have never intimidated any drivers.


Here's a possible solution for you.

(1) In your local jurisdiction file a small claim slander / defamation lawsuit for the maximum allowed limit.
(2) Name unknown John Doe as defendant. 
(3) Subpoena Uber to provide name and address of John Doe defendant.
(4) Watch Uber try to wiggle out of that one.


----------



## Dan K

rkozy said:


> I'm not a team player. Far from it. Everything I do is for my own benefit, not Uber's benefit.
> 
> That said, I'm not one of these tinfoil hat conspiracy folks you see frequenting this forum, who are never EVER in the wrong and are always the victim of some rideshare Illuminati who is out to get them.
> 
> An alarming number of career Uber drivers are people with very poor attitudes, very poor social skills, and zero ambition in life. That's why they're driving for Uber and doing nothing else.


So cheap passengers don't lie to get free rides....ever? If that's what you want to believe that fine. After someone does several thousand rides THAT would never happen to them right?! Hmm....I guess I better go get some tin foil. :biggrin:


----------



## rkozy

Dan K said:


> So cheap passengers don't lie to get free rides....ever? If that's what you want to believe that fine.


I had a group of Lyft passengers lie about me to get their 60-mile ride for free. Lyft contacted me, and I gave my side of the story. I wasn't deactivated or even suspended.

That's because I didn't do or say anything stupid. So many of the crybabies who come running to Uberpeople.net are way too easily triggered by the most trivial things. Anger leads to stupidity. Stupidity leads to suspension and/or deactivation.


----------



## peteyvavs

Jack M said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Although I had almost 1500 rides with Uber and things were going great...I have recently been much to my shock deactivated by uber. I have been falsely accused of being "Unsafe", apparently even bullying a rider.
> 
> What I can say, I have never harassed or intimated anyone. I spent about 8 hours on the phone with Uber in the 2 days following my de activation, saying everything I could to try and get reactivated. The following is the message from Uber telling me that their decision is "final"
> 
> _UBER
> NO RESPONSE NEEDED
> My account needs attention
> Thank you for reaching out about your account status, John.
> As previously communicated, It appears that we recently reached a decision to end our partnership with you due to safety concerns. As explained in our Community Guidelines, we expect all Uber users to treat each other with respect and to conduct themselves safely.
> While we understand this news may be upsetting, please be advised that our decision is final.
> Thank you for understanding.
> ....._
> *One of many of My responses to Uber*
> 
> I kindly submit that I am innocent .
> 
> I don't even know what the allegation is against me, can you please tell me what the accusation is so I at least have the ability to respond.
> 
> none of this makes sense I have never been fired from a job, I am a peaceful person and I am being set up and framed by these few riders who have lied about these allegations .
> 
> I don't know who I'm talking to but please understand I am not giving up on this situation I am innocent I have nothing to hide .
> 
> What is the specific allegation against me? And I understand there are privacy issues I am not looking for the person's name or what right it w what is the specific allegation against me? And I understand there are privacy issues I am not looking for the person's name or what ride it was.
> 
> I need to specifically know what the allegations were so I can respond as I am 100% innocent here . I am a safe and friendly driver
> 
> ..
> _UBER
> NO RESPONSE NEEDED
> A message from Uber
> Hi John,
> 
> We can confirm that after careful review, your account has been deactivated, effective immediately.
> 
> While we understand that this news can be upsetting, this decision is final.
> Sent by KC on Monday, July 9, 2018 at 7:18:21 PM_
> 
> My rating is currently 4.88, it was as high as 4.93. So this deactivation does not make sense.
> 
> More then anything this is a principle issue. I take freedom seriously and I will push on just as FDR and Churchill did. And I am financially stable I always have the true no boss job of playing poker. Im not going to allow a few false complaints effect my life, I wont let this wrongful termination effect me but I will defend my honor.
> 
> All I can think of is that perhaps one of the riders with a long stop that I canceled on went on to make a false allegation against me. Out of the almost 1500 Uber rides I have given, there have been a few passengers whom wanted to make a very long stop, If the stop would take very long I would cancel and move on to the next ride. It must be these two or three riders whom I canceled on that went on to make up a false allegation that I was physically intimidating or acting in an unsafe manner. By God, I am an innocent man, this is a great injustice what has occurred to me.
> 
> Uber wont give me any details, and while I understand privacy issues I told Uber I would take a lie detector test to prove I have never intimidated any drivers.


Send one more e mail to Uber stating that you're going to consult your State legislators and get media exposure for unsubstantiated and unjustified actions against you as a driver.


----------



## Omega 3

Jack M said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Although I had almost 1500 rides with Uber and things were going great...I have recently been much to my shock deactivated by uber. I have been falsely accused of being "Unsafe", apparently even bullying a rider.
> 
> What I can say, I have never harassed or intimated anyone. I spent about 8 hours on the phone with Uber in the 2 days following my de activation, saying everything I could to try and get reactivated. The following is the message from Uber telling me that their decision is "final"
> 
> _UBER
> NO RESPONSE NEEDED
> My account needs attention
> Thank you for reaching out about your account status, John.
> As previously communicated, It appears that we recently reached a decision to end our partnership with you due to safety concerns. As explained in our Community Guidelines, we expect all Uber users to treat each other with respect and to conduct themselves safely.
> While we understand this news may be upsetting, please be advised that our decision is final.
> Thank you for understanding.
> ....._
> *One of many of My responses to Uber*
> 
> I kindly submit that I am innocent .
> 
> I don't even know what the allegation is against me, can you please tell me what the accusation is so I at least have the ability to respond.
> 
> none of this makes sense I have never been fired from a job, I am a peaceful person and I am being set up and framed by these few riders who have lied about these allegations .
> 
> I don't know who I'm talking to but please understand I am not giving up on this situation I am innocent I have nothing to hide .
> 
> What is the specific allegation against me? And I understand there are privacy issues I am not looking for the person's name or what right it w what is the specific allegation against me? And I understand there are privacy issues I am not looking for the person's name or what ride it was.
> 
> I need to specifically know what the allegations were so I can respond as I am 100% innocent here . I am a safe and friendly driver
> 
> ..
> _UBER
> NO RESPONSE NEEDED
> A message from Uber
> Hi John,
> 
> We can confirm that after careful review, your account has been deactivated, effective immediately.
> 
> While we understand that this news can be upsetting, this decision is final.
> Sent by KC on Monday, July 9, 2018 at 7:18:21 PM_
> 
> My rating is currently 4.88, it was as high as 4.93. So this deactivation does not make sense.
> 
> More then anything this is a principle issue. I take freedom seriously and I will push on just as FDR and Churchill did. And I am financially stable I always have the true no boss job of playing poker. Im not going to allow a few false complaints effect my life, I wont let this wrongful termination effect me but I will defend my honor.
> 
> All I can think of is that perhaps one of the riders with a long stop that I canceled on went on to make a false allegation against me. Out of the almost 1500 Uber rides I have given, there have been a few passengers whom wanted to make a very long stop, If the stop would take very long I would cancel and move on to the next ride. It must be these two or three riders whom I canceled on that went on to make up a false allegation that I was physically intimidating or acting in an unsafe manner. By God, I am an innocent man, this is a great injustice what has occurred to me.
> 
> Uber wont give me any details, and while I understand privacy issues I told Uber I would take a lie detector test to prove I have never intimidated any drivers.


Do you have a dash cam?


----------



## Fat Man

Jack M said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Although I had almost 1500 rides with Uber and things were going great...I have recently been much to my shock deactivated by uber. I have been falsely accused of being "Unsafe", apparently even bullying a rider.
> 
> What I can say, I have never harassed or intimated anyone. I spent about 8 hours on the phone with Uber in the 2 days following my de activation, saying everything I could to try and get reactivated. The following is the message from Uber telling me that their decision is "final"
> 
> _UBER
> NO RESPONSE NEEDED
> My account needs attention
> Thank you for reaching out about your account status, John.
> As previously communicated, It appears that we recently reached a decision to end our partnership with you due to safety concerns. As explained in our Community Guidelines, we expect all Uber users to treat each other with respect and to conduct themselves safely.
> While we understand this news may be upsetting, please be advised that our decision is final.
> Thank you for understanding.
> ....._
> *One of many of My responses to Uber*
> 
> I kindly submit that I am innocent .
> 
> I don't even know what the allegation is against me, can you please tell me what the accusation is so I at least have the ability to respond.
> 
> none of this makes sense I have never been fired from a job, I am a peaceful person and I am being set up and framed by these few riders who have lied about these allegations .
> 
> I don't know who I'm talking to but please understand I am not giving up on this situation I am innocent I have nothing to hide .
> 
> What is the specific allegation against me? And I understand there are privacy issues I am not looking for the person's name or what right it w what is the specific allegation against me? And I understand there are privacy issues I am not looking for the person's name or what ride it was.
> 
> I need to specifically know what the allegations were so I can respond as I am 100% innocent here . I am a safe and friendly driver
> 
> ..
> _UBER
> NO RESPONSE NEEDED
> A message from Uber
> Hi John,
> 
> We can confirm that after careful review, your account has been deactivated, effective immediately.
> 
> While we understand that this news can be upsetting, this decision is final.
> Sent by KC on Monday, July 9, 2018 at 7:18:21 PM_
> 
> My rating is currently 4.88, it was as high as 4.93. So this deactivation does not make sense.
> 
> More then anything this is a principle issue. I take freedom seriously and I will push on just as FDR and Churchill did. And I am financially stable I always have the true no boss job of playing poker. Im not going to allow a few false complaints effect my life, I wont let this wrongful termination effect me but I will defend my honor.
> 
> All I can think of is that perhaps one of the riders with a long stop that I canceled on went on to make a false allegation against me. Out of the almost 1500 Uber rides I have given, there have been a few passengers whom wanted to make a very long stop, If the stop would take very long I would cancel and move on to the next ride. It must be these two or three riders whom I canceled on that went on to make up a false allegation that I was physically intimidating or acting in an unsafe manner. By God, I am an innocent man, this is a great injustice what has occurred to me.
> 
> Uber wont give me any details, and while I understand privacy issues I told Uber I would take a lie detector test to prove I have never intimidated any drivers.


First off you ARE unsafe and deserve to be deactivated! There is SOO much more to this story it is unreal! Good luck with your LYFT career! You sound like a REAL winner of our society being a professional gambler! Go get help


----------



## Cynergie

Omega 3 said:


> Do you have a dash cam?





peteyvavs said:


> Send one more e mail to Uber stating that you're going to consult your State legislators and get media exposure for unsubstantiated and unjustified actions against you as a driver.





Fat Man said:


> First off you ARE unsafe and deserve to be deactivated! There is SOO much more to this story it is unreal! Good luck with your LYFT career! You sound like a REAL winner of our society being a professional gambler! Go get help


Protip: Thread necromancy and engaging an OP (whose original post and last post on this forum was dated over a year ago), is a cardinal sin worthy of eternal damnation :roflmao:


----------



## Fat Man

Cynergie said:


> Protip: Thread necromancy and engaging an OP (whose original post and last post on this forum was dated over a year ago), is a cardinal sin worthy of eternal damnation :roflmao:


Wow I am one lucky bastard to have you give pro tips! &#128405;


----------



## mch

rkozy said:


> I'm always a little suspicious of these claims that Uber deactivated someone for no reason whatsoever.
> 
> I've had plenty of jerk-off passengers who were prime candidates to make up stories about my driving habits and personal demeanor. Some of them have one-starred me and even made written complaints. Yet, I've never come close to being suspended or deactivated...and I have 1700+ rides at various times of the day in my driver portfolio.
> 
> In nearly every case of a "mysterious deactivation" I suspect there's a pattern of existing behavior. I also believe Uber will look at people with a high cancel rate/low star rating and assume the worst. That's why I keep my cancel rate low and keep my mouth shut when a crabby passenger is having a bad day.
> 
> Some people think they can cancel rides willy nilly, or tell pax to go get bent...and Uber will be cool with it, as long as you didn't sexually assault someone or use a racial slur. That isn't the case.


I have 1700 rides as well. My rating hovers between a 4.94 and 4.96 my AR and C usually put me in Pro

I always had the same suspicion about folks who get deactivated until I got falsely reported for inappropriate conversation. I found the ride that got refunded in the trip info and went back and reviewed the tape. Sure enough it was a silent ride where not a word was said except "Hey, hows it going, let me know if you want the heat turned up or down" at the beginning of the ride and "Ok here we are, enjoy the rest of your night, make sure you grab all your stuff" at the end. It didn't get my account put on hold but now I have 1 strike. So these fake pax complaints 100% can and do happen.


----------



## Fat Man

mch said:


> I have 1700 rides as well. My rating hovers between a 4.94 and 4.96 my AR and C usually put me in Pro
> 
> I always had the same suspicion about folks who get deactivated until I got falsely reported for inappropriate conversation. I found the ride that got refunded in the trip info and went back and reviewed the tape. Sure enough it was a silent ride where not a word was said except "Hey, hows it going, let me know if you want the heat turned up or down" at the beginning of the ride and "Ok here we are, enjoy the rest of your night, make sure you grab all your stuff" at the end. It didn't get my account put on hold but now I have 1 strike. So these fake pax complaints 100% can and do happen.


Here is the thing. If you were suspended ever you did something very offensive. The fact they don't go to the green light hub to "straighten it out" says there is something they don't want to admit to. They are hoping that the people in India will just reactivate him without looking into anything like they do everything else. There is a reason they are investigating and he knows it.


----------



## mch

Fat Man said:


> Here is the thing. If you were suspended ever you did something very offensive. The fact they don't go to the green light hub to "straighten it out" says there is something they don't want to admit to. They are hoping that the people in India will just reactivate him without looking into anything like they do everything else. There is a reason they are investigating and he knows it.


I don't think its that black and white. Yea, in some cases people are definitely leaving out major details I'm sure. But these false report things are real, they can come at any time and I'm sure there are more than a few unlucky MFers that have had it happen more than once and got the boot as a result.


----------



## Fat Man

mch said:


> I don't think its that black and white. Yea, in some cases people are definitely leaving out major details I'm sure. But these false report things are real, they can come at any time and I'm sure there are more than a few unlucky MFers that have had it happen more than once and got the boot as a result.


In the very off chance I am wrong, this is the perfect reason you should drive part time and have a real job that pays the bills. I have said it before and I am saying it again. You are a idiot and reckless to pin your income on this application that hates drivers, lies and cheats every way they can. If goober told me goodbye today I would be able to do without the extra cash. I wouldn't like it and my checkbook would get a impact but my basics would be paid. If people that drive full time would learn this.


----------



## mch

Fat Man said:


> In the very off chance I am wrong, this is the perfect reason you should drive part time and have a real job that pays the bills. I have said it before and I am saying it again. You are a idiot and reckless to pin your income on this application that hates drivers, lies and cheats every way they can. If goober told me goodbye today I would be able to do without the extra cash. I wouldn't like it and my checkbook would get a impact but my basics would be paid. If people that drive full time would learn this.


I'm in the same boat as you are. I'm part time with a FT job. I think most FT drivers get it and are trying to get out. Some are just stuck. I'm not gonna go as far as call people idiots who drive full time though. I don't use the same tough love style the fat man does &#128514; I try to stay away from the armchair QB stuff. I don't walk in their shoes so I don't judge. I have a million things in my own life that need fixing before Ill ever be in a position to start telling anyone how to live theirs.


----------



## rkozy

mch said:


> It didn't get my account put on hold but now I have 1 strike. So these fake pax complaints 100% can and do happen.


I had a fake pax complaint on Lyft (it was a long ride they didn't want to pay $60 to take) that caused Lyft support to "reach out" and inquire about what I did. After giving them my side of the story, nothing happened to me and my driver rating has been a perfect 5.0 since the malicious 1* fell off this spring.

The problem, I suspect, is some of these hotheaded drivers talk to Uber support the same way they talk to annoying pax. There's probably a ton of bad attitude, poor grammar skills, and a palpable tone of rage in their communications. Once Uber support picks up on that, there's already enough reasonable suspicion about how this driver behaves under pressure.

When your attitude sucks and your interpersonal skills are even worse, it's only a matter of time before that bad mojo catches up with you. Especially in this industry.


----------



## simbaa

Poker eh? I’ll play you heads up for rolls. I’m in Vegas next week. Let’s do it. And my rating is 4.96.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

rkozy said:


> When your attitude sucks and your interpersonal skills are even worse


You could be Clarence Darrow! If you're speaking with someone who doesn't understand the thoughts and concepts you're trying to convey, you're quest for justice is doomed.

Deactivation for cause should be peer reviewed by a board of drivers. Never happen of course!


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Jack M said:


> I will push on just as FDR and Churchill did.


They didn't have to deal with Uber support, though.

If it makes you feel any better, this is just the way Uberlyft is. Any one of us can be fired at any time for any reason. Or no reason.

Don't look for due process, fairness or logic with these gig companies. There isn't any. Right from the start you're playing against a bent croupier who's dealing a stacked deck.

Just move on and be happy that you're leaving the craziness behind you.


----------



## rkozy

kc ub'ing! said:


> Deactivation for cause should be peer reviewed by a board of drivers. Never happen of course!


Any situation where the driver is being accused of impaired driving by a passenger should require a police report, initiated by the pax calling 911 and reporting the emergency of a drunk driver. This will cut down on false impairment reports by virtually 100%, since the pax could be facing charges for filing a false report.

All other claims (sexual harassment, etc.) would be more difficult to sort out. Any driver that has a history of complaints in a similar category should probably be looked at closely. Any driver that has a decent and well-established track record with pax should be given the benefit of the doubt in "one-off" accusations, where no real proof of wrongdoing exists.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

rkozy said:


> driver is being accused


Agreed! But both our swell innovations will come to nothing. We are ahead of our time, lost in a den of luddites and thieves.


----------



## gooddolphins

Fat Man said:


> Here is the thing. If you were suspended ever you did something very offensive. The fact they don't go to the green light hub to "straighten it out" says there is something they don't want to admit to. They are hoping that the people in India will just reactivate him without looking into anything like they do everything else. There is a reason they are investigating and he knows it.


This is not true at all. Someone said I was driving impaired and Uber deactivated me for 48 hours and I don't drink or use drugs. I've had 1 speeding ticket in my life and that was 30 years ago.


----------



## charmer37

Anything can happen driving for Uber or lyft, I would sign up for other gigs.


----------



## IGotDrive

Jack M said:


> I can still access the Uber rider app. Uber is willing to take my money as a rider, but they wont let me use the driver app.


Of course. Anyone who was deactivated as a driver should never use the app as a rider when alternatives are available. When they deactivate a driver, they should know that they are also losing ridership, including the families and friends of deactivated drivers.


----------



## Fat Man

mch said:


> I'm in the same boat as you are. I'm part time with a FT job. I think most FT drivers get it and are trying to get out. Some are just stuck. I'm not gonna go as far as call people idiots who drive full time though. I don't use the same tough love style the fat man does &#128514; I try to stay away from the armchair QB stuff. I don't walk in their shoes so I don't judge. I have a million things in my own life that need fixing before Ill ever be in a position to start telling anyone how to live theirs.


Here comes the "arm chair quarterback" once again with his two cents of wisdom. In this era of uncertainty with Goober, I firmly believe you will need a backup gig if you do drive full time. This app hates drivers, lies to us, deactivates and suspends willy nilly. I believe that people need health insurance for themselves and their family's. That is something that can only be achieved by a full time w-2 gig that will supplement heavy like most do. I firmly believe that driving full time is a short time solution till another w-2 job can be found. Self employment is fine if you are in a stable industry like real estate, cutting hair or own a store. Ride share is not found to be reliable and from what I see and here every day unsafe as well. All you that drive full time. Think about it and try to do something reliable along with this so you don't fall pray to goober deactivating you and you find yourself in a bad spot.


----------



## mch

Fat Man said:


> Here comes the "arm chair quarterback" once again with his two cents of wisdom. In this era of uncertainty with Goober, I firmly believe you will need a backup gig if you do drive full time. This app hates drivers, lies to us, deactivates and suspends willy nilly. I believe that people need health insurance for themselves and their family's. That is something that can only be achieved by a full time w-2 gig that will supplement heavy like most do. I firmly believe that driving full time is a short time solution till another w-2 job can be found. Self employment is fine if you are in a stable industry like real estate, cutting hair or own a store. Ride share is not found to be reliable and from what I see and here every day unsafe as well. All you that drive full time. Think about it and try to do something reliable along with this so you don't fall pray to goober deactivating you and you find yourself in a bad spot.


I agree. But this sounds nice and you didn't even call anyone an idiot.

Who is this? What did you do with the Fat Man? Was the Fat Man visited by three ghosts last night?


----------



## Fat Man

mch said:


> I agree. But this sounds nice and you didn't even call anyone an idiot.
> 
> Who is this? What did you do with the Fat Man? Was the Fat Man visited by three ghosts last night?


I have enough demons visiting me at night without the 3 ghosts on top of it. All year long I am very direct and pointed about how I feel about driving full time. I DO believe it is MORONIC and RECKLESS to drive full time especially if you have a wife and kids depending on you. Bad things happen in this world. If you can be just a little bit more secure financially, you are a little bit better off than you were yesterday. Health insurance is that safety and a W-2 Job with a paycheck every couple weeks gives you that security. Goober is nice for extra's and savings for those rainy day's. So if I can do one nice post a year. Listen. Don't continue to be stupid by driving full time. BETTER?



Fat Man said:


> I have enough demons visiting me at night without the 3 ghosts on top of it. All year long I am very direct and pointed about how I feel about driving full time. I DO believe it is MORONIC and RECKLESS to drive full time especially if you have a wife and kids depending on you. Bad things happen in this world. If you can be just a little bit more secure financially, you are a little bit better off than you were yesterday. Health insurance is that safety and a W-2 Job with a paycheck every couple weeks gives you that security. Goober is nice for extra's and savings for those rainy day's. So if I can do one nice post a year. Listen. Don't continue to be stupid by driving full time. BETTER?


DONT BE STUPID MCH! :thumbup:


----------



## mch

He's back!

You scared me there for a second dude.


----------



## Fat Man

mch said:


> He's back!
> 
> You scared me there for a second dude.


I am back. I am going on Vacation for 10 days to dads in Florida (which I am looking forward too!) and should be back to normal when I arrive back in Phoenix on 3rd!


----------



## mch

Fat Man said:


> I am back. I am going on Vacation for 10 days to dads in Florida (which I am looking forward too!) and should be back to normal when I arrive back in Phoenix on 3rd!


Nice man. I love Florida. I should have moved to a few different times but life kept getting in the way. Have a good holiday idiot! &#128512;


----------



## Fat Man

🖕🖕🖕🖕🖕🖕


----------



## UbaBrah

This is all actually pretty jovial by Fat Man's standards. Merry christmas, tubby!


----------



## peteyvavs

Fat Man said:


> I am back. I am going on Vacation for 10 days to dads in Florida (which I am looking forward too!) and should be back to normal when I arrive back in Phoenix on 3rd!


&#128514; you'll never be normal, we took a vote here, now get out there a drive drive drive


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler

Fat Man said:


> Here comes the "arm chair quarterback" once again with his two cents of wisdom. In this era of uncertainty with Goober, I firmly believe you will need a backup gig if you do drive full time. This app hates drivers, lies to us, deactivates and suspends willy nilly. I believe that people need health insurance for themselves and their family's. That is something that can only be achieved by a full time w-2 gig that will supplement heavy like most do. I firmly believe that driving full time is a short time solution till another w-2 job can be found. Self employment is fine if you are in a stable industry like real estate, cutting hair or own a store. Ride share is not found to be reliable and from what I see and here every day unsafe as well. All you that drive full time. Think about it and try to do something reliable along with this so you don't fall pray to goober deactivating you and you find yourself in a bad spot.


I used an Uber last week while I was having a small repair done on my van. I started talking to the driver that took me to pick up the van. I let him know that I drove Uber and we began to talk. He was talking about the little money we made and I agreed. I told him that I used to make more money delivering pizza. Pizza is also a secure job with social security and medicare payments. His only response was,"yea but you have to do dishes." Most of these people hate the sight of work. A W2 job is going to be out of the question. Most jobs are going to require more than sitting on your butt complaining to get this W2.


----------



## Escoman

Jcoonrod said:


> I was also deactivated had over 1500 rides 4.9 and I have never driven unsafe, I did out a drunk guy out of my vehicle after he threatened to kill me for absolutely no other reason than he was drunk. I believe riders complain in order to get a refund for those rides which causes this issue. It is unfair how you never know the complaint or can defend your reputation. They just deactivate you. Frankly I am happy to not be associated with an organization who is not transparent. Uber hides behind its foreign support team, never once did I have a conversation with an American.


I am perm deactivate d because 2 people reported me intoxicated falsely and another I was driving a different car. That was Ubers Fault inwent tonhub to get new used car inspected they knoyt wrong license number . To hr3 strikes your out 4000 trips plus 4 years 4.86 ratjng they don't care


----------

